# Over 40 advised to go on the Flare protocol



## FertileRoad (Nov 3, 2011)

hi anyone over 40 been on the flare protocol?


----------



## Vittoria (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi Fertile Road! I have just completed my first IVF at GCRM and I was on a flare protocol. Reading other posts I have realised it is actually quite good because the drugs give you less side effects, it is short, and, at least in my case, I responded well. I would put all my trust on GCRM--they know what they are doing, and they have one of the best success rates with over 40s! We are in good hands. 

I am a week away from finding out (OTD is Friday next week). They even gave me a courtesy call yesterday to hear how I was doing during my 2ww. They are lovely. 

Good luck with yours!

Vic


----------



## FertileRoad (Nov 3, 2011)

Victorria - how long has it taken from your consents to the stage you are at now?  We will be going through ICSI.


----------



## Madasatruck (Jul 31, 2011)

Fertileroad.......

Can't really advise re Flare other than to say I am about to start it too once AF arrives. Could have started this week but workwise this month is quite a stressful one for me so would rather wait a month and clear my schedule and de-stress (work don't know!!) Next AF in about 2 weeks and take it from there...so probably start early March on day 21 of my cycle.

I have had 1 tx already using long protocol at Aberdeen and was pleased with response for my age (detail in my signature) but BFN. This is our last attempt so swapped to GCRM and they have advised Flare..bit apprehensive as LP worked well but hopefully egg quality will be better   even  if there are fewer.  Putting me on a much lower does of Gonal F so think that's their tactic, just a few eggs but belters ha ha. Not down regging older ladies first is key to Flare I think...then harnessing your own natural hormones and giving them a boost with stimms 

Flare does seem to be the protocol for older ladies and their success rates over 40 are better than most so I am putting my faith in the experts...they have all been great so far so can't fault them.  WE had consents last Fri and they were happy for us to start straight away on day 21 so the time scale depends on when your AF would be due.

Where are you in your tx process?

Vic...good luck with your tx....2ww can feel like 2 months! Positive vibes coming your way.....


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Ladies,
I'm in the middle of tx to bank some frosties.... on the Flare protocol at the GCRM. 
I had my scan today and was a little disappointed. 9 follies...when I was on the LP I had 14 and my AMH is still the same at 16.7
I'm getting a bit nervous as I was hoping to bank 3-5 embies.
Does anyone know if the flare on gonal f gives better quality eggs than menopur?
Wishing everyone lots of     
xxA


----------



## FertileRoad (Nov 3, 2011)

Madastruct - very early in the tx - swapped clinics from nuffield to GCRM so this is my second consult waiting for DP to go back to Dr Underwood for PESA once in cybo! then our consents - seems a long time off. Due to work commitments (work don't know) have to time it wisely due to the pressure at work DP doesn't want me stressed so probably take sometime off before to chill out and then proceed. At the consult we need to be aware that DP may not have sperm - vasectomy over 19 years ago, reversal 10 year no joy, don't think my DP heard it the way I did but we need to wait to see if he has any good we guys left!

Alexin - good luck sorry dont know anything about the drugs .  Glad its the flare as I was worried about the down reg esp when my mum had menopause at 34.


----------



## Vittoria (Jan 7, 2012)

FertileRoad, 

After we signed the consent papers we started straight away. It was really fast. The flare protocol gives you fewer eggs but of much better quality, as far as I can gather, especially if you are old like me. I got 6 eggs but all fertilised! Clearly they were fewer but good. And I think that makes it more likely they are suitable for freezing, Alexine. I would trust GCRM. They are really good. They had 3 BFPs in three weeks this month. Not bad!!

Good luck to all of you!   
Vic


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Fertile our first ICSI was long protocol and we got bfn our second was flare with Gonal f and we are expecting twins, we went from first appointment to BFP in 5 weeks, I didn't have the same horrible side effects and I was far more relaxed - they told me to expect a lower number of eggs but better quality, first time we got 8, 4 fertilised and 2 were suitable to put back but didn't stick - with flare we got 4 eggs, 3 fertilised and were out back and 2 very definitely have stuck xx

Good luck, I was sceptical too but the way they explained it was that it was better because you don't shut down the body first I.e. the false menopause that the down reg drugs put you through, so there are more of your natural hormones to support your little growing baby x


----------



## stelpo (Jan 3, 2012)

Anyone know if the day 21 start on flare is set, or can it vary by a few days? If I want to do another cycle to fit in with "other stuff" going on in my life, I would need to start prob about day 18ish depending when AF comes after  this failed cycle - thinking my normal cycle is about 26 days so in theory should be OK. Or am i barking up the wrong tree  

S x


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

Stelpo are you at the GCRM? It seems everyone over 40 at the GCRM is on the flare protocol. Have you had a review since your last cycle? 
xxA


----------

